# Bus from Toluca airport to Morelia



## Maroua (Jul 3, 2013)

We will be arriving at the Toluca airport later this month and need to get to downtown Morelia. We're traveling as a family (my husband, myself and two young kids) and would like to have a good idea of which bus line to take in terms of comfort and reliability. I've heard good things about the bus travel in Mexico. Do you have a preferred bus line? Any other tips I need to know? Thanks!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I am not sure which line or lines cover Toluca Morelia but it will be nice lines no chicken buses between airports as people who can afford to fly can afford decent buses. DO not worry you will have a nice bus and they will be running on a regular basis. Buses are some of the best way to travel in Mexico.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I don't know with certainty, but I'm doubting there is bus service connecting Morelia with the airport at Toluca. The central bus station in Toluca is large, busy and has connections with many places ... including with the city of Morelia. It might be that you'll have to transit from the airport to that central bus terminal, then on to Morelia. There are several levels of service for Mexican busses and the cost of travel is about the cost of travel by bus in the USA, or slightly higher. The first class service is good, and then there's a luxury/executive class which is even nicer. There will be serveral companies to choose from, if you depart from the central bus terminal. I always suggest that people travel by bus during daylight hours. Have a great trip!


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Agreed: you will have to transfer from the airport to the Central de Autobuses of Toluca.
It has been a number of years since we bussed from Toluca to Morelia, but I think we rode an Omnibus de México bus at that time. There have been mergers, and names of bus companies may have changed. But I am looking into this for you right now.

It appears that Autovias has a number of departures from Toluca to Morelia beginning at 5:30 a.m. up to 11:00 p.m. Most have "escalas", that is, short stopovers at intermediate points, often in Atlacomulco and/or Maravatio. It looks as though only the 10:15 p.m. and the 11:00 p.m. bus are directos; without intermediate stops. Travel time appears to be about 3.5 hours, and cost per adult is $490 pesos.

We often travel on Autovias, Pátzcuaro to Mexico City and return; and it's a reasonably comfortable trip. You are given a snack bag and a headset upon boarding. The seats are reclinable and pretty comfortable. I don't know which models are on the Toluca-Morelia run, but the majority of stock is a double decker model. The lower deck has only 8 seats and the upper substantially more. Many of the newer buses have wifi aboard, albeit very slow. There are individual entertainment screens on each seat back, at least on the lower deck. I haven't ridden on the upper deck in quite some time.

(I also spot checked ETN.com.mx, and Primera Plus, and apparently, they do not offer service for that route.)


----------



## Maroua (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you all very much for all of the info. It's good to know that we're going to need to transit to the central station and not look to catch the bus from the airport. Also thank you, Anonimo for the specific info on Autovias. Super helpful :clap2:


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Longford said:


> There are several levels of service for Mexican busses and the cost of travel is about the cost of travel by bus in the USA, or slightly higher. QUOTE]
> 
> The cost of bus travel in the US is more than 2Xs the cost of bus travel here per mile I would guess if buying a regular ticket, We were going to a wedding in Las Vegas a couple of years ago and priced bus tickets. SD to Vegas $119.00 US one way, no deals for seniors over 60 , 550 miles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maroua (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes, I was thinking the same thing. Bus travel in the US is rather pathetic as well as costly. Usually I find that it makes more sense to fly in the US.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Comparing bus service, overall, in Mexico with the USA is an apples to oranges exercise ... because in the USA if someone doesn't drive the person will mostly travel by air. In Mexico air travel is relatively uncommon for most people (compared to the USA) and bus travel is a preferred mode ... for economic reasons primarily, but also because the country lacks domestic airport infrastructure, competitive pricing, etc. Supply and demand. In the Central part of the USA, and some other parts, I think you'll find that bus travel is priced at about what Mexicans pay for traveling the same distance ... and that makes travel for Mexicans far more expensive than it is for people in the USA because of incomes. There are several or more large bus companies operating in the USA with very new equipment and the primary objection I hear from people who haven't liked the travel is that they're snobbish ... don't like the demographics of many of the other passengers. I understand that there are exceptions to all of this in certain areas, on certain routes. The "luxury" level bus service in Mexico is very good and it and much of the first-class bus service is out of reach, price wise, for probably the majority of Mexicans. That's why the second-class service is still popular in many parts of Mexico. And, in regional travel, a few of the 'chicken bus' type equipment still operates.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Longford is correct no service to Morelia from the airport as far as I can see. Guadalajara yes but not Morelia . ETN looks like your choice look at their site to have an idea of their schedule. ETN.com.mx the first departure from the terminal seems to be at 16.20 then 17.20 18.30 19.30 22.15 and 23h .
So take a cab to the terminal and go from there . Do not buy a ticket in advance since you do not know exactly at wht time you can leave and the buses are usually not full. ETN is a luxury bus very comfortable .
Havefun travelling by bus, it is a great way to travel.


----------



## feldr (May 4, 2013)

The Central Bus depot in Toluca was rebuilt last year, and it's massive, I was there 2 years ago, when it was a piffling little yard..
from what my fiancé tells me it's modern and handles a number of bus companies and many destinations throughout the country.


----------

